# Working Towards our BH!



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi All,

My dog and I just started working towards our BH! I am looking forward to be a part of this sporting community, to learn & exchange ideas as well as support fellow handlers in SchH. 

My female is now 6 y/o. We initially had her evaluated @ 5 months old, but I had not realized what a heavy commitment it was and not wanting to half-a** it, I humbly bowed out. Now that I am in a better position to dedicate to the sport, I recently found a trainer and contacted him about evaluating my female to see if she still had it in her to pursue her BH. 

He was honest, but confirmed what I knew about Janka. She isn't the best dog for the sport, but she isn't the worst. She is a nice dog and definitely capable of passing her BH. I have based her training since puppyhood towards earning her BH, so our work has been made a little easier. 

We also started her on tracking training as well, and she really enjoys it. We have had 2 sessions out in the field so far. She gets excited when she spots the flag. It is as much a learning experience for me as it is for her, but I think I am way more overwhelmed that she is. 

Because one of the other members has a TR1 coming up, we have been working in dirt since that is what he will be tracking in. It amazes me to watch the more advanced dogs track. I know just because I am unable to, it doesn't mean the dogs cannot smell the disturbances in the dirt. Still... it gives me such an adrenaline rush to observe. 

Here's to bonding with with our dogs! 

~ Rei


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Stig - where are you training?

Learn with the dog that you have and take that to the next dog.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey stranger! I just started Paisley in SchH too!!  She has a busy schedule...

Miss you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Good luck, having done her training BH style should definitely help you! Hope you post here once you earn that BH so we can congratulate you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good to see you back! Best wishes in the journey. Sounds like a tracking title to accompany that B may be in the cards!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Smithie86 said:


> Stig - where are you training?
> 
> Learn with the dog that you have and take that to the next dog.


Wise words, indeed. Thank you. 

We are training in Riverside county, CA.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for comments, everyone. It is appreciated. 

Melissa: I hope Paisley is enjoying her IPO training. Who are you training with? Is it with a club or a private trainer? I have been so busy with Dressage training, the horses and work. Are you still thinking of a SoCal trip?

I will definitely post a brag when she passes her BH, Wild Wolf.  Thank you. I am hoping it would not take too long to get our BH. 

Jane: Awww. Thanks! I know I am such a sporadic poster. Yes, we are hoping to train for the TR1 when she passes the first hurdle. At her age, I think it would be prudent not to pressure her with too much but it seems she has showed us that she revels having a job and enjoys the challenge.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Stig - in area for work .

Just went up to Sunland this weekend for the Helper Seminar, to catch up with friends.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We are doing group classes for Ob and protection (probably some privates) and I believe tracking soon. I have someone teaching me tracking privately, but random monthly lessons aren't keeping me honest with training when life gets in the way. The "local" club doesn't seem to call/email people back nor are they accepting new members, so the helper is doing group and privates on his own. 

I suck at formal OB, but am learning. Paisley seems to really like protection and she does like tracking. And I really like our trainer. I also might enter her in an upcoming "pretty dog" show.

I would love a trip south, but I need to get life settled first. Call/text me when you have a moment!!! Let's catch up!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Smithie86 said:


> Stig - in area for work .
> 
> Just went up to Sunland this weekend for the Helper Seminar, to catch up with friends.


Oh, awesome! Did you have a good time?  This is a nice time to be in So. California. 

My trainer was there to earn his certification.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Melissa: 

Are you still doing NW too, or just focusing on tracking? 

Janka and I train with a small group of people in an informal club. The trainer is working towards building enough committed members to eventually make it an official club. For now, we train in Riverside but when a trial is coming up, the handlers go to the SchH club in Ramona. It is the one I took Janka to get evaluated when she was a puppy. My trainer is a helper there.

She enjoys every minute. It is like play time for her. She is obsessed with this little rubber ball on a string. I think she will happily sell my soul for that little red ball.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Seems like we have a similar situation/set up for training. Glad you guys are having fun and I bet Janka will do amazing!

Paisley is doing NW, SchH, and herding - all part of the Occupy Paisley Movement. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Stig - who is your trainer?

Knew most there before got there. Great club, great people, very talented and funny helpers at the seminar ;-)


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Melissa, 

She is a busy girl indeed! I am sure she is enjoying the physical and mental stimulation. I don't know how you find enough hours in the day to train her though! It is a juggling act as is for me to fit in 2 sessions a week, on top of everything else. :crazy: 

I am glad she is having fun. She will excel in whatever sport you decide to focus on. All the best, and enjoy the journey!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Smithie86 said:


> Stig - who is your trainer?
> 
> Knew most there before got there. Great club, great people, very talented and funny helpers at the seminar ;-)


I will send you a PM. 

Sounds like a good time was had by all. My trainer is definitely a funny fellow. Hanging out with him makes me feel like I am back in college. I can't say if that is a good thing, or a bad thing.


----------

